# Dark angels Speed paint



## slaine69

I made a video of this yesterday 



 hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## Varakir

That was epic, and very inciteful. +rep!

It's also encouraging to see that seasoned artists such as yourself play around with the filters & blend modes to see if stuff looks good 

If i get really adventurous i might even have a go at something...


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

:shok:

...

definately + rep


----------



## slaine69

cheers guys
Varakir - I think there's definitely a stigma attached the filters but you can get some awesome effects (especially lighting) by messing around with them and some of them can really help to pull a picture together,


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Awesome as always Slaine, + rep


----------



## juddski

again,thanks for sharing more of your work slaine :clapping:


----------



## Jadcrofts

+ rep that was amazing


----------



## Physt

Thanks for sharing this Slaine. It was enlightening to see the process of painting directly into PS with a graphics tablet. I've mostly been using my tablet for tough up work and editing graphics for the websites I design. Now I have seen a whole new way to approach the device.

Cheers


----------



## Midge913

That was exceptionally cool!:shok: Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DrinCalhar

This is so not fair. Nine min. picture that is amazing. I mean come on.


----------



## Inquisitor Kallus

Amazing work there fella. Very powerful in mood and tone. I'm new to all this computer art chicanery and would like to ask what sort of things you changed in the layers? Adjusting filters and so on? I've just downloaded an open source image manipulation program and am wanting to get some good use out of it.


----------

